# Marriott Check-In Time



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am picking up on 8/25 and Im flying in on 8/24. My flight is scheduled to arrive at 11am. I am curious as to what time is check-in and if I cannot check-in that early, will they be able to hold our bags, etc and still provides us with a ride downtown (i read this in another thread), although obviously we would prefer to check-in and get more comfortable.

I was just wondering if maybe part of the deal with BMW is to allow early check-in as i imagine quite a few people arrive earlier than check-in time.

thanks in advanced for the info.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

ZoomVT said:


> Hi everyone, I am picking up on 8/25 and Im flying in on 8/24. My flight is scheduled to arrive at 11am. I am curious as to what time is check-in and if I cannot check-in that early, will they be able to hold our bags, etc and still provides us with a ride downtown (i read this in another thread), although obviously we would prefer to check-in and get more comfortable.
> 
> I was just wondering if maybe part of the deal with BMW is to allow early check-in as i imagine quite a few people arrive earlier than check-in time.
> 
> thanks in advanced for the info.


Call the Marriott and ask them. Tell them you are part of the BMW PCD. They have a section of rooms set aside for PCD. I'm sure they can accommodate you. If not they can hold your luggage for you.

Transportation downtown is based on availability and how busy the drivers are. I'm pretty sure they will be able to take care of you.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't speak specifically for the Greenville Marriott, but my experience with most hotels is that you can usually check in at 11am or so without problem. Besides, by the time you get through the airport and to the hotel itself, 12 is far more likely. The only reason they'd need to hold your bags is if they don't have empty rooms... in which case most hotels will gladly store your bags so long as you have a reservation.

I travel a lot on business and sometimes end up arriving at 10 in the morning or so. I think only once I've had to have the hotel hold my bags for me... but I do agree a quick phonecall to the front desk ought to set your mind at ease.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ZoomVT said:


> Hi everyone, I am picking up on 8/25 and Im flying in on 8/24. My flight is scheduled to arrive at 11am. I am curious as to what time is check-in and if I cannot check-in that early, will they be able to hold our bags, etc and still provides us with a ride downtown (i read this in another thread), although obviously we would prefer to check-in and get more comfortable.
> 
> I was just wondering if maybe part of the deal with BMW is to allow early check-in as i imagine quite a few people arrive earlier than check-in time.
> 
> thanks in advanced for the info.


They'll take care of you if they can. As stated in other posts above, room availability will determine how early you can check in.

During certain times of the year they will stay completely booked as they are used heavily by us and other companies in the area. They are also the room provider for visiting college athletic teams playing at Clemson University.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

thumper_330 said:


> I can't speak specifically for the Greenville Marriott, but my experience with most hotels is that you can usually check in at 11am or so without problem. Besides, by the time you get through the airport and to the hotel itself, 12 is far more likely. The only reason they'd need to hold your bags is if they don't have empty rooms... in which case most hotels will gladly store your bags so long as you have a reservation.
> 
> I travel a lot on business and sometimes end up arriving at 10 in the morning or so. I think only once I've had to have the hotel hold my bags for me... but I do agree a quick phonecall to the front desk ought to set your mind at ease.


My experience is that check-out is at 11 but check-in is not until 2 or 3pm. Definitely exceptions are made, which is why I ask. thanks for the info.



I-Won-Today said:


> They'll take care of you if they can. As stated in other posts above, room availability will determine how early you can check in.
> 
> During certain times of the year they will stay completely booked as they are used heavily by us and other companies in the area. They are also the room provider for visiting college athletic teams playing at Clemson University.


Thanks for the info. So since my PCD date is confirmed, can I call now and they would have record of it? I have not received anything that has any information about my stay yet.


----------



## sonus (May 25, 2011)

I just checked in today around 2pm and nobody said anything about it  They have all been very accommodating! It's great here. Off to dinner now


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ZoomVT said:


> Thanks for the info. So since my PCD date is confirmed, can I call now and they would have record of it? I have not received anything that has any information about my stay yet.


They don't have you in their reservation system, as it will currently list us as the customer with the reservation. We send them a guest list about a week before with the guest information. You would have to call them and tell them you are a guest for the Performance Center Delivery program and would be arriving there on "X" date. If you call the reservation number and they look you up by your name, you will not have a reservation. They don't assign the room to you until check in.


----------

